# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si krahasohen programet me njëra-tjetrën?

## klodj

Dime se ne Shqiperi ekzistojne disa programe por ekziston edhe pa-dija e atij qe e blen. A mund te kete ndonje menyre per t'i krahasuar programet? Normalisht te gjithe thone se programi i tyre eshte me i miri. Po une kam pershtypjen se duhet te kete disa pika ku duhet te mbeshtetet ky vleresim.

Mund te me thote njeri se si krahasohen programet se keshtu nga llafet e shitsave te gjitha jane number one

----------


## soft-master

Krahasimi i programeve nuk bëhet ndryshe përveç se duke i prouar vetë. E para, duhet të zgjedhësh programet të cilat janë për të njëjtin profil pune.
Për shembull, një program për bizneset. Do shohësh alternativat që të ofron tregu dhe do kontrollosh, sa i qëndrueshëm është programi. A ka ndonje gabim ("bug")? Çfarë perfomance ka në kërkimin e të dhënave apo në saktësi? Gjithashtu duhet të jetë sa më i thjeshtë në përdorim.
Këto janë disa nga karakteristkat që duhen parë gjatë kohës që po krahason programet. Gjithashtu nga profili i punës mund të të dalin dhe karakteristika të tjera.
Nëse biznesi është i madh, dmth firma që do blejë programin është e madhe, atëherë le të bëjë një softuer me porosi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Sa kushton nji aplikim me porosi?

----------


## soft-master

> Sa kushton nji aplikim me porosi?


Kjo pyetje është shumë e përgjithshme. Varet se për çfarë e do programin. Por kuptohet, një program me porosi kushton më shumë sesa një program standart që shitet për të gjithë. Dhe të them të drejtën tregun në Shqipëri nuk e di shumë mirë. Thjesht kam parë çmimet që ofrohen nga programeshqip.com dhe kontabiliteti alpha.

----------


## klodj

Nje kompani ne Shqiperi per software biznesi eshte "TPK Solutions". 
Ajo me sa di une eshte ne gjendje te beje edhe programe me porosi duke u bazuar te standardi. Por nuk e di sa mund te kushtojne. Programi me i fundit financiar "Bilanc 2008" eshte 500 euro dhe sipas faqes zyrtare te kompanise www.Bilanc.com  aplikohet 20% ulje deri me dt 7 Shtator 2008

Do te ishte interesante te mund te gjeja dike ta krahasonte kete program me programet e deri tanishme si Alpha dhe Financa 5. 
Vetem se do te duhej nje programator per me teper i pa-anshem sesa ekspert.

----------

